# Tapalpa, Jalisco



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos, aqui les paso el reporte del fin de semana pasado que fuimos a rodar un grupo de amigos a Tapalpa, que es un pueblo rustico de montaña, considerado como Pueblo Magico por es gobierno del estado, porque conserva las tradiciones y arquitectura del pasado.

Tapalpa queda a 1 hora y media de camino desde Guadalajara, transportandose en automovil.

Aqui les van una fotos que tome de este bonito recorrido, que nuevamente rodamos de todo, carretera, brechas, single track, piedras, etc.

Esta es parte de la plaza principal de Tapalpa, a un lado de la Iglesia.









Aqui ya vamos encarrerados, un rato de pavimento para darles gusto a los roadies del grupo:









En esta vamos hasta echando humo, no no es cierto lo que pasa que el suelo de tapalpa es un polvo muy fino color rojizo, caracteristico de esta region.









Nos internamos en el bosque, muchos pinos y bonitos paisajes.









Reagrupandonos y haciendo un break time









Continua el recorrido para un total de aproximadamente 5 horas

























Ya al final llegamos a la casa de unos amigos a bañarnos y cambiarnos, para ir a comer









Llegamos a comer a uno de los lugares tradicionales de Tapalpa con su platillo tipico de borrego al pastor, delicioso.
Coincidimos con un grupo de motocross que tamibien llegaron a comer al mismo lugar, eran como 50 motos, por suerte nunca nos los encontramos en el camino.









Saludos y hasta la proxima aventura...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

De pelos!!

Como extranio ver algo de elevacion en el terreno!

En Chihuahua tambien se hace ese polvito cuando esta seco... es un castre.

Gracias por compartir las fotos!! Dan ganas de salir a rodar...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> ...
> View attachment 443244
> 
> 
> Saludos y hasta la proxima aventura...


No sabía que Hot Wheels sacara motos tamaño reales, cada día se aprende algo nuevo..

Gracias por postear  :thumbsup:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Mucho polvo, cual corresponde a la época del año... y aún faltan 2 meses para que empiece a llover. Ni modo, a aguantar carrilla mientras se refresca el ambiente. Buena rodada y buenas fotos...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> No sabía que Hot Wheels sacara motos tamaño reales, cada día se aprende algo nuevo..
> 
> Gracias por postear  :thumbsup:


Es el kit de calcomanias de Factory Effex


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Muy bonito lugar, y esa casita de tu amigo esta muy "nice"..... como para pasar unos buenos fines de semana.

Gracias por compartir


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp: como te ha ido en tu nuevo lugar de residencia?, ya ubicaste algunas rutas por alla?
Como se comporta la SB en esos terrenos?
Saludos a Jr. me imagino que ya empieza a hacer sus primeras pedaleadas en su triciclo :thumbsup: 

Rzoz: Asi es, siempre se aprende algo nuevo, yo me quede impresionado al ver la tecnología que se aplica hoy en dia a las motocross, y sobre todo por las dimensiones de las suspensiones, masas, ejes pasantes, calipers, etc. (claro para ellos el peso no importa)

Blatido: Claro, en esta epoca del año hay mucho polvo, pero para mi, cada tiempo, tiene su propio encanto, y en especial en un terreno tan polvoso y en un grupo de 15 bikers, fue bastante divertido rodar pues, fue muy parecido a cuando ruedas de noche, practicamente vuelas por instrumentos  

Ritopc: Si esta chida la casa, alguna gente de Gdl, que le gusta la vida rustica, tienen casa en Tapalpa, pues esta muy cerca (100 Km) y tiene un clima frio y vegetacion tipo de montaña.
Es como el Valle de Bravo del DF
Por cierto como has sentido tu Rune?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

De la Rune, me ha gustado mucho aunque es bastante diferente a la Norco que tenía antes. De entrada es bastante menos "plush", pero es igual de rigida y con la diferencia en peso a mi favor es bastante más jugetona y maniobrable. La Norco era buena para "point and shot", no importaba el tipo de terreno bajaba por que bajaba. La Rune necesita que la trabajes más, pero eso la hace más divertida; se pueden buscar lineas divertidas y hacer cambios de linea más rapido (imposible en la Norco al menos para mi).
En resumen, la bici sube mejor, por el peso y suspensión, a mi me parece de XC, y con ella bajo igual de rapido o un poco más que con la norco y me divierto más. acelera como diablo la condenada y se pueden hacer sprints muy rápido. En saltos o drops, el mejor peso me da también bastante más confianza, lo cual es un plus. Estoy por probarle un Roco para ver como funciona con el, ahi te cuento. El Evolver no es tan facil de poner a tono, el secreto esta en encontrar un buen balance entre el piggibag y la camara principal. Sigo en la busqueda del balance perfecto, pero soy muy impaciente para rodar el mismo terreno con diferentes setting para hacer comparativos.

Algo que si me llamó la atención, es que en un inicio me fui por unas Kenda 2.35 (BG adelante y Nevegal atras), pero por el bajo peso de la bici se pierde tracción muy facil, y si bajo presión para aumentar agarre poncho las llantas muy facil. Le acabo de poner unas schwalbe MM 2.5 adelante y BB 2.4 atras para ver si estas me dan más soporte que las Kenda; pero esto hasta no probar no sabré.

Desde mi punto de vista, la Rune es bastante más divertida que la Norco, pero no es una bici para principiante. Uno requiere trabajala un poco más pero responde mejor. Es lo mismo que si usaras unos esquis suaves como novato y luego cambiaras a unos rigidos cuando progresas; perdonan menos, pero tiene mejor desempeño.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> ....
> Rzoz: Asi es, siempre se aprende algo nuevo, yo me quede impresionado al ver la tecnología que se aplica hoy en dia a las motocross, y sobre todo por las dimensiones de las suspensiones, masas, ejes pasantes, calipers, etc. (claro para ellos el peso no importa)
> ....


Lo de Hot Wheels era una broma, es igual que pensar que la KTM detrás la hacía Ford. Pero si se que hay un mundo atrás de las motocross, pero creo que es casi igual que en cualquier deporte.... hasta para correr, hay diferentes tipos de tennis, y si te vas a otros deportes que requieren mas equipo, pues hay una infinidad de calidades y características.

Me gustó la reseña, gracias por postear.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lo de Hot Wheels era una broma, es igual que pensar que la KTM detrás la hacía Ford. Pero si se que hay un mundo atrás de las motocross, pero creo que es casi igual que en cualquier deporte.... hasta para correr, hay diferentes tipos de tennis, y si te vas a otros deportes que requieren mas equipo, pues hay una infinidad de calidades y características.


Asi es mi estimado Rzoz, tengo varios amigos que hacen motocross y seguido me invitan a rodar, hasta me prestan motos, pero realmente siento que no es lo mio, y con todo respeto para los que lo practican, a mi simplemente se me hace demasiado complejo, como para hobby.

Estubimos platicando con el grupo de motocross en la comida de Tapalpa y nos comentan que desde para vestirse y ponerse todo el traje y equipo de proteccion es una ceremonia como de 35 minutos.
Luego tambien requieren remolques especiales o camionetas pick up grandes, para que quepan las motos y luego hasta chofer para que los recogan y ayudantes para que carguen las motos y las amarren.

Pero lo que ralmente no me gusta es que van los grupos de motos, con la supertraccion de una motocross levantando una polvadera y haciendo un ruido ensordecedor y por la velocidad a la que van, realmente no disfrutan la magia del contancto con la naturaleza, paisajes, sonidos silvestres, etc. etc.

Ya despues de un rato de platicar y bromear y despues de varios cartones de cerveza los cuates de la motocross, aceptaron que ellos ven a los mtbrs como verdaderos heroes y superhombres, en especial tienen muchos asombro, pues han visto videos en you tube, de escenas de DH y de Huge Drops, que ellos nunca se imaginarian hacerlos ni en motocross :thumbsup:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Asi es mi estimado Rzoz, tengo varios amigos que hacen motocross y seguido me invitan a rodar, hasta me prestan motos, pero realmente siento que no es lo mio, y con todo respeto para los que lo practican, a mi simplemente se me hace demasiado complejo, como para hobby.
> 
> Estubimos platicando con el grupo de motocross en la comida de Tapalpa y nos comentan que desde para vestirse y ponerse todo el traje y equipo de proteccion es una ceremonia como de 35 minutos.
> Luego tambien requieren remolques especiales o camionetas pick up grandes, para que quepan las motos y luego hasta chofer para que los recogan y ayudantes para que carguen las motos y las amarren.
> ...


Es todo un tema... tengo un par de amigos que se pasaron del MTB al Motocross, y juran que es mucho más emocionante. Quizá lo sea, por el simple hecho de la velocidad... en lo particular yo prefiero el ciclismo ya que requiere tu propio esfuerzo y no simplemente girar la muñeca para ir más rápido. Aún así, no dudo que el motocross tenga lo suyo. A final de cuentas, cada quien decide qué actividad le resulta más satisfactoria, lo cual es muy válido.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues yo que he tenido la oportunidad de practicar desde XC hasta MX, siento que cada uno tiene lo suyo y estoy en total deascuerdo que no se disfruta de la naturaleza en el MX, si se hace... pero menos que en MTB.

El MX esta padre por la velocidad y la posibilidad de subir, moverse y saltar de una forma que dificilmente se podría hacer en el MTB, fuera de eso siento que el MTB cansa menos (en el aspecto de aburrición) y sientes mas libertad y tranquilidad.

Me han comentado varios lo mismo, y aseguramos que darle al MTB y al MX son buen complemento uno para el otro, en cuanto a condición física y manejo se trata.

Saludos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

ritopc said:


> De la Rune, me ha gustado mucho aunque es bastante diferente a la Norco que tenía antes.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, la Rune es bastante más divertida que la Norco, pero no es una bici para principiante.


Tu lo has dicho Ritopc, NO es una bici para principiantes.
Pero en una bici fenomenal, nada mas hay que entenderla y calibrarla bastante bien para llegar al sweet point.
En mi experiencia personal, tambien al principio me sacó de onda, se sentia muy extraña, muy diferente a cualquier otra bici que hubiera probado.
Con el Fox DHX 5 Air, se sentia muy plush, absorbia bastante bien las pequeñas irregularidades, pedaleaba super bien, subia muy rapido y nunca tube que accionar el pro-pedal, porque no lo necesitaba, suena bastante bien eso. Verdad? Pero lo extraño es que nada mas usaba el 50% del recorrido. Y en impactos fuertes y/o continuos a alta velocidad se sentia dura y no me daba la seguridad de otras bicis.
inclusive con menor recorrido.
Pero al pasar las salidas el amortiguador se ha ido asentando y rompiendo los sellos, y todo a mejorado enormemente.
Le hize algunos ajustes y creeme es una bici INCREIBLE.
Hace algunos dias leí un articulo de una revista del Reino Unido sobre la Rune y coinciden con mi experiencia, ellos dicen que por el tipo de suspension y los leverages les parece muy similar a las bicis VPP de primera generacion, es decir muy sensible al ajuste del amortiguador.
Sobre las llantas Kenda, a mi me parece que la Nevegal y en 2.35 es una llanta enorme y con megatraccion y no deverias tener ningun problema en esa area de falta de traccion, definitivamente ha de ser falta de ajuste del amortiguador, hay un cuate en el foro de Banshee, que se llama Bob Rocket, el tiene una Rune con el Evolver y es uno de los tipos que mas saben en el planeta sobre la Rune con Evolver, y es super amable, el me escribio varios PM sobre algunas dudas que tenia, escribele a lo mejor te puede dar algunos consejos.

Yo ahorita la estoy usando con un rodado Maxxis Ardent 2.25 adelante y una Maxxis Monoriel 2.10. Esta combinacion me ha resultado perfecta para mi tipo de rodadas y nunca me ha faltado traccion y la Rune trepa sobre cualquir terreno por tecnico o suelto que sea. Y casi no tienen resistencia al rodar, puedes hacer rutas largas y a ritmo de HT.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Warp: como te ha ido en tu nuevo lugar de residencia?, ya ubicaste algunas rutas por alla?
> Como se comporta la SB en esos terrenos?
> Saludos a Jr. me imagino que ya empieza a hacer sus primeras pedaleadas en su triciclo :thumbsup:


Dr!!

Pues ya no estoy alla. Ahora estoy en otro lado... es demasiado plano y se presta poco para el MTB, pero veremos como le damos la vuelta. A lo mejor le hago al roadie.

La SB la rode una sola vez en doubletrack y era "demasiado", sin embargo tenia potencial una vez metida en zonas reviradas y es una alfombra magica. Es mucho cuadro.

El Warp Jr. oficialmente ya pedalea el triciclo... ahora que vaya a casa, me lo llevo a hacer alguna rutita en tierra para que vaya afilando las unas. Un amigo le compro una cletita Spesh a su nena que esta preciosa y me le saco el sombrero a Spesh por pensar en los peques. Es una high-end en miniatura... una chulada. Voy a hacrme de una para mi crio.

En cuanto al MX, quien piensa que no se cansa uno, nunca se ha subido a una, pero a cada quien lo suyo... si hay quien dice que un piloto de F1 no se cansa...

Ojo, lo digo en buena onda... el MX tiene lo suyo, pero no cambio la cleta por nada.

rito... si pierdes traccion por "falta de peso", prueba una llanta trasera mas delgada o de tacos mas finos o espaciados... una DHR o una HR en 2.35" (que en realidad no dan 2.35"). Las llantas mas gruesas solo van a hacer mas evidente el problema. Tienen mas area de contacto, pero generan menos presion sobre la tierra y menos grip.

Yo quiero una rigida de acero!!!! Orange P7 o On One Inbred?? Decisiones, decisiones...


----------

